# Carp HELP



## Rembis50

Just down the road from my house is a little creek that I fish often. Usually has smallmouth, rock bass, and crappie. But yesterday, I found a huge population of carp living in this little river. Probably 12 carp total with 3 or 4 of them being monsters. This creek is about 3 or 4 feet at its deepest and the water is crystal clear. I'm not much of a carp fisherman but I want to catch one of these guys. Any tips?


----------



## BottomBouncer

Tip #1: Start by reading any of the other threads asking similar questions.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

A quick and effective way to start is to buy a can of sweetcorn...fill a size 6 with it and fish on the bottom. Make sure you have a good drag on your reel and don't set your pole down LOL..unless you have a baitrunner spinning reel or casting reel with a clicker to allow easy run out of your line as they run like a freight train. You might even throw out a handful or 2 of your sweetcorn to get them feeding. Good luck...and as Bottombouncer mentioned...read the other threads here. Carp fishing is a blast and can be as simple or as complicated as you want to make it. All the best.


----------



## Rembis50

Today I had 2 carp pick up the bait and then spit it out. The water is so clear I can watch them

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Core_d

Rembis50 said:


> Today I had 2 carp pick up the bait and then spit it out. The water is so clear I can watch them
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Ive had the same issue. Dont really have a resolve for you though. Gpod luck.


----------



## FISNFOOL

Rembis50 said:


> Today I had 2 carp pick up the bait and then spit it out. The water is so clear I can watch them
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Use a snowman setup. It can be rigged using homemade dough balls. Just put a piece of cork in the top one. You can scrape the cover off braided line with a knife blade instead of the stripper he uses. The purpose of the stripped braided line is what is know as a hair rig. It makes the line so soft that the carp do not feel it.






A small split shot can take the place of the putty in this video.






Fish taking the rig.






Use the hair rig from the snowman video instead of putting hook in doughball. Making doughball, use a plain one on the bottom without the cherry and cherry one on top with piece of cork in it. See video comments for other recipes. Add chopped garlic to the cherry jello one for catfish bait.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

I hear your pain  I fished for carp for years swinging at twitches as carp mouthed the bait. They very often just suck it in and spit it out tasting it. Then I found out about the hair rig/knotless knot. Here's a basic picture on how to tie one.









1. You'll want to start with about a foot long length of mono or braid...I use 50 lb power pro for most of mine.

2. Once you've tied the hair rig you should have about a 10" length of line (leader) above the hook. You can either tie on a swivel or tie another loop in it to attach to your main fishing line.

3. The length of the hair hanging below the hook depends on size of baits you want to use. Make it long enough to leave about a 1/4" gag between the top of your bait and the bottom of the hook.

4. To get your bait on the hair...you need a baiting needle. I started out using a fish hook and straightening it out...the barb will act as a "hook" to hook onto your loop.

5. Start by threading your desired bait onto the baiting needle/straightened fish hook.









6. Grip your tied hair rig with the barb of the straightened hook and slide your bait from the hook to the hair.









7. Now you need to keep the bait from sliding off....so you put a bait stop through the end of the loop. This can be as simple as a piece of grass, thick piece of mono. There are commercial bait stops and other things to use.
In this pic notice the small plastic dumbbell...it's a hair stop. Keeps your bait from sliding off.









8. Then snug your bait down to the bait stop and you're ready to go.







[/IMG]

Here's a picture of one of my baited basic rigs....sweetcorn or rehydrated field/deer corn works well to.









The principle behind the rig is that when the carp sucks in the bait and spits it out the hook will catch in it's lower lip. When I first started using them I could believe the improved hook up results. 

You might also search "knot less knot" or "hair rig" on YouTube to help you more. If you live anywhere near or can make it out to Paint Creek the weekend of 12-14 Sep...we're having a Carp Fish In...we'd love to have you come on out...don't have to be a member...just come out and ask as many questions as you want and one of us will gladly help you out in any areas of carp fishing.

Hope this helped more than confused...good carping to ya, see you on the bank.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Hey FisnFool...your thread wasn't up when I started my reply...good stuff.


----------



## FISNFOOL

Buckeye Bob said:


> Hey FisnFool...your thread wasn't up when I started my reply...good stuff.


Can always use more than one explanation. Thanks

Is that white section a marshmallow or other stuff to make it float like a snowman rig?


----------



## Rembis50

Thank you so much guys!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## andrewsowinski

Try mcdonalds french frys too


----------

